# My first taste of a higher-end reel



## poolie (May 11, 2009)

This past weekend I got my first taste of a higher end baitcaster. I've been using the around a $100 range and have been happy, but recently have had an itch to try out something a little better just to see if it really makes a difference.

I did a lot of research and in the $175-$225 range there's lots of great reels, and for each of those I could find at least ten people that love um and ten people that thought they were crap. Everyone has an opinion I guess. So... even though I seem to be in the minority, I've always had good luck with the quality of the BPS reels I've purchased so I made my decision and picked up a Johnny Morris Elite reel, spooled it with Seaguar AbrazX, mounted it on my new St Croix Mojo rod and wandered over to my parents small pond in their backyard to give it a try. I took the first cast sort of easy since I wasn't sure I had the brakes set properly... OMG how sweet. It was perfect. The retrieve was smooth as silk. I put a little bit of muscle in the second cast and darn near threw a 3/8 oz spinner bait completely across the pond. That's never happened before. The Mojo rod was excellent too. The single Colorado blade felt like a Harley thumping on the end of the line.

Needless to say I'm very happy with the purchase. I kind of wish I hadn't been so pleased though. The bar has now been raised and I don't think I can go back  ...stupid bait monkey.


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2009)

Nice poolie!

Good luck with the combo!


----------



## BassAddict (May 11, 2009)

Know how it feels, I usually stick with sub $100 combos but after trying ESQUIREDS st croix im about to throw the hundred on just a rod!


----------



## angry Bob (May 12, 2009)

Congrats. I hope it stands the test of time for you. I haven't had any luck with the bps reels. Love their extreme rods though. My bro picked up a Johnny Morris spinning reel this off season. He's stoked to use it on our smallie trip coming up this weekend.


----------



## russ010 (May 12, 2009)

I did the same thing as you when I bought my first high end reel... Now you're stuck - you'll never go back to the cheapos (which are still good, but nothing like a high end reel)


----------



## bassboy1 (May 12, 2009)

As Russ said, you are stuck. Now that I put a Daiwa Viento (210 dollars) on a St. Croix Avid (180 dollars) there is no going back. Now I have a St. Croix Legend Tournament coming, and still looking at reels for it.


----------



## russ010 (May 12, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> As Russ said, you are stuck. Now that I put a Daiwa Viento (210 dollars) on a St. Croix Avid (180 dollars) there is no going back. Now I have a St. Croix Legend Tournament coming, and still looking at reels for it.



stay with the viento's... I think it's better to have the same reel on all rods because you know exactly how to work it... my 3 are pretty much all I use now even though I have 5 other setups that I carry with me


----------



## bassboy1 (May 12, 2009)

russ010 said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > As Russ said, you are stuck. Now that I put a Daiwa Viento (210 dollars) on a St. Croix Avid (180 dollars) there is no going back. Now I have a St. Croix Legend Tournament coming, and still looking at reels for it.
> ...



That would work well if this rod was a casting rod. However, this is what I finally decided to go with for my main shakeyhead setup. St. Croix Legend Tournament Spinning, 6'8" Medium Extra Fast. 

On my next casting rods, I probably won't go with the Viento on all of them. While I like the reel for finesse applications, I don't like it so much for the power fishing techniques. I am looking more into the Abu Revos for my faster retrieve techniques.


----------



## poolie (May 12, 2009)

I tell ya, I had no idea the difference it would make. Time to slowly start migrating my gear to a new level. I agree with Russ that having basically the same reels on your go-to rods all the same. I'm going to have to do a little soul searching to decide what reel I'll eventually go with. I was comfortable buying one JM Elite, but not sure I want to invest in a half dozen. I've read the long term quality isn't there so not sure. I take exceptional care of my stuff so maybe it will hold up for me.

One a side note, I received the St. Croix Avid in the mail yesterday that I got off eBay. Holy Cow what a light rod. Now if I would only find 3 or 4 more at $100 each. BB, I see why you like them!

--Poolie


----------



## fish devil (May 12, 2009)

:twisted: Once you get a taste of the good stuff theres no looking back. I'm up to seven TD Zillion reels and one TD Viento.


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

People at work make fun of me a lot for spending more than 20 bucks on a reel that isnt a Zebco 33 or something. Of course they are the guys who think they can outfish everyone with a Scooby Doo pole. I never thought an upgrade in gear would make such a huge differance. I bought Pfluegers flagship reel the Patriarch against almost everyones statement about how Pflueger is junk. I couldnt be more happy. It took a while to get use to, but now i wouldnt trade it for a thing.


----------



## poolie (May 13, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> People at work make fun of me a lot for spending more than 20 bucks on a reel that isnt a Zebco 33 or something. Of course they are the guys who think they can outfish everyone with a Scooby Doo pole. I never thought an upgrade in gear would make such a huge differance. I bought Pfluegers flagship reel the Patriarch against almost everyones statement about how Pflueger is junk. I couldnt be more happy. It took a while to get use to, but now i wouldnt trade it for a thing.



I remember reading your post not too long ago when you got it. I believe the Patriarch and the JM Elite are pretty much the same reel. I know both Pflueger and BPS have low end reels that justify the label as 'junk', but I also think their flagship stuff is okay.


----------



## ilinimud (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, they are pretty much the same. I LOVE the Dual Cast Control now. I have seen a backlash start, and it will work itself out on the cast. Feels good when the braking actually works the way it is suppose to. Thats more than i can say about my Accurist PT.

Good luck with the BPS reel, they seem to have good reviews. The reviews i read for the Patriarch were great. A lot of "this may be my first Pflueger, but definately not my last." Thats always a good sign to buy for me.


----------



## shootisttx (May 27, 2009)

Be careful..once you start going with high-end equipment, it becomes an obsession. Soon what you have invested in fishing gear will pass what is in your 401k. It has happened to me, and probably a few others here. Sure is fun, though.

When I get too old to fish, I will put it all on eBay and use the proceeds to finance my nursing home expenses...lol.


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2009)

man that Skeet Reese Revo I got is AWESOME!!! I haven't pulled a fish in with it yet, but I changed the line on it when I fished with bassboy1 on saturday - had braid on it and changed it to my normal fluoro... I can finally pitch and make it go a long ways!!!! The handle is a God send too - it's amazing the fatigue it takes off your hand.


----------



## poolie (May 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> man that Skeet Reese Revo I got is AWESOME!!! I haven't pulled a fish in with it yet, but I changed the line on it when I fished with bassboy1 on saturday - had braid on it and changed it to my normal fluoro... I can finally pitch and make it go a long ways!!!! The handle is a God send too - it's amazing the fatigue it takes off your hand.



LA LA LA LA LA LA LA... can't hear you 

I figured you'd love it.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> man that Skeet Reese Revo I got is AWESOME!!! I haven't pulled a fish in with it yet, but I changed the line on it when I fished with bassboy1 on saturday - had braid on it and changed it to my normal fluoro... I can finally pitch and make it go a long ways!!!! The handle is a God send too - it's amazing the fatigue it takes off your hand.


Lets just say after trying his for a few minutes Sunday, even with the Braid, there will soon be one of those in my boat. They are awesome.


----------



## ilinimud (May 28, 2009)

Hey Russ, did you get a rod for your Skeet yet. If not have you checked out the Lamiglas Skeet Reese rods? That would look sweet, and i hear great things about thier blanks.


----------



## russ010 (May 28, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Hey Russ, did you get a rod for your Skeet yet. If not have you checked out the Lamiglas Skeet Reese rods? That would look sweet, and i hear great things about thier blanks.



I decided to save my money and went to a local tackle shot to test a few rods... I am still going to get a Kistler later, but right now I really want to put most money I can spend into my boat.

So with that being said, I ended up getting a Daiwa Procyon 7'0" MH for $50. The bottom picture with the split grip is the one I got. I really don't like split grip rods, but the blan on this one is pretty thick, and the cork at the back is not a little piece that I couldn't palm when I fish it.

This rod is actually really sensitive and I could feel everything on the bottom. Switched from braid to fluoro and the sensitivity increased even more, not to mention the difference in casting.. 

If you're on a budget, I'd recommend this rod...

https://www.tackledirect.com/daiwa-pcn-701mhxb-procyon-trigger-rod.html


----------



## ilinimud (May 29, 2009)

So you are liking the Kistlers huh. They dont use very much Fuji components on their rods do they? Does that not affect the performance? I thought about getting the Magnesium TS, but went with the Powell Max instead. I love it so far.


----------



## russ010 (May 29, 2009)

I've really only used the Heluim LTA rods - and none of mine are split grip, so I'm going to have to adjust when I get more... But, I think they use the best Fuji parts available - I could be wrong though... but these things are LIGHT WEIGHT and the sensitivity is 2nd to none. I've had 1 of my Kistlers (my favorite) going on 5 years, and the newest one I just got about 2 months ago... but it's not as good in my opinion as my oldest rod, so it doesn't get used quite as much, but it's still one of my worm/jig rods


----------



## shamoo (May 29, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> So you are liking the Kistlers huh. They dont use very much Fuji components on their rods do they? Does that not affect the performance? I thought about getting the Magnesium TS, but went with the Powell Max instead. I love it so far.


The Mag TS is lighter than the Powell, I think the lightest rod i own is the cumara. I love the Powells also!!!


----------



## ilinimud (May 29, 2009)

That is the knock i have heard on Kistler, they have went downhill since thier "glory years" a few years back. 

Russ, how would you compare the sensitivty of the LTA you have against the Powell? I think right now the Powell Max for 139.99 is the best buy in bass fishing. LoL Dont know if me putting down an extra 20-50 bucks will get me a far superior rod. I am thinking about going all Powell.

I thought about the Cumara, but i am glad i didnt get it. I got sucked into the Carrot Stix thing, and HATED the foam grips. I am sure the Cumara is a great rod, but i couldnt handle the grips.


----------



## russ010 (May 31, 2009)

well... remember the rod that I lost a few months ago when it went into the water? that was my Powell Max rod.. It was "ok", but the only reason I didn't like it was because of that split grip. I didn't like the little amount of cork at the but. I really want atleast enough to put my whole hand around and hold like a handle for when I cast.

As far as comparing sensitivity - there's little differences, but a fish tapping is a fish tapping. I also think a lot of the sensitivity has to do with the type of line your using. 

I changed up this weekend a little bit on my skeet reese reel... I was planning on pitching in heavy timber, so I picked up a pack of 20# Seaguar Red Label Fluoro - wow is all I can say... and that reel can definitely handle it. I'm seriously debating on what the next rod is going to be for that skeet reel. Right now I'm not going to get anything until this Daiwa Procyon gives out - and that is a very sensitive rod for $50


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, it took a while for me to get used to the little piece of cork at the end, but now that i have used it a lot i kinda like it. I am thinking about getting a custom rod for my worm fishing. I have found some built with good Rainshadow, and St Croix blanks for cheaper than you can get one on thier rods.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 1, 2009)

you need to talk to Brine about those Rainshadow blanks... I'm pretty sure that's what he was using in a spinning rod model for his finesse fishing.... and that thing was powerful


----------



## georgia jeff (Jun 10, 2009)

You should have never done that, now the bait monkey has you where he wants you!


----------

